# Would you rather be Creative, Intelligent, or Athletic?



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Which would you rather be if you could only choose one? All three are optimal and good traits to have, but which trait do you desire the most? What attracts you the most? Why?

I feel a calling to be creative. That's what I want to be. That's what I want my mirror to reflect, my personal body of work. I wouldn't really classify myself as intelligent and don't pursue knowledge for it's own sake. Making things instead of finding out about things excites me more. I could be more athletic if I had a better diet, I suppose. I like sports but now I just like doing them with family or by myself. Not out of competition. So being athletic isn't something I desire.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Is this how you get to be in the CIA?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Intelligent, with creative being there very close. I wish I was at least a bit creative, which I am not at all. Athleticism is also important though. "Mens sana in corpore sano" and all that jazz.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

Creative or intelligent. Much more interesting than athletic and I don't mind having an average bod...

Also, I think that if you're creative then you're naturally intelligent.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Creative.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Intelligent


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Why not all of them?
Define intelligence, define creative, also in order to be truly athletic in the essence of it you need to have some sort of intelligence healthiness with it.
They are all bound in a way.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Intelligent !!!*

*Intelligent !*

With an I.Q. of at least 220 ! 

That way I can finally figure out these VBA programs I am working on ! :lol:haha 
LOL.

~~~ Lonelyguy111


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Creativity or Intelligence because they last longer than Athleticism, which obviously declines dramatically with age.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a learning disability so I picked Intelligent.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> Is this how you get to be in the CIA?


 good catch 

I would say creative is what I'd inspire to be. The other two can be rather drab and boring by themselves.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Intelligence. Something which I feel I'm desperately lacking at this moment in time ><


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Athletic is pretty useless beyond a certain point/age. Creativity and intelligence are both extremely useful. Though I guess I would say that in the end, if you absolutely have to live with only one, intelligence probably edges out creativity. You can probably get somewhere on intelligence alone. Creativity is nice and it can give people certain advantages but in the end, there are a lot of creative people. Extreme intelligence isn't that common.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Creative


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Intelligence = sadness.

Creativity = inspiration + invention


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *Intelligent !*
> 
> With an I.Q. of at least 220 !
> 
> ...


If you were at 220 you wouldnt definetly be using VB, lol, just kidding !


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Why choose one if u can be all of them applying the same principle to all WORKING ON IT.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

sajs said:


> If you were at 220 you wouldnt definetly be using VB, lol, just kidding !


VBA is all you can use with Excel and Access.
I like using especially Excel.

I know, VBA is a simpleton's language !
Kid's stuff.
LOL.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> VBA is all you can use with Excel and Access.
> I like using especially Excel.
> 
> I know, VBA is a simpleton's language !
> ...


lol, I was kidding anyway. Well, I dont know, some uses it to implement some malware, like they use VBS. I know u have an evil mind :boogie


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd rather be Confident


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd rather be creative because I completely lack any creativity, being an artist would make me an interesting person. I'd love to able to have a huge imagination far beyond what I have right now. Writing fantasy novels would be easy and you could make some money from your passion.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Intelligence, by far.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Creative. Being able to put express your thoughts in a painting or writing is a cool talent I wished I had.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

i'm already all those things and more i'm a full package


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Intelligent and creative, because it's no fun to be smart without any ideas of your own to apply it to, or to be creative without the smarts do anything complexly intentional with it.


----------



## macrotus (Aug 31, 2014)

Why compromise?


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

All of them


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

I feel ok as far as intelligence and athleticism goes, but I really wish I was more creative. I've always felt like I am trapped inside a body with all these thoughts because of my inability to express myself creatively.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Intelligent. 

I'm already creative


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

awww it makes me happy people love the gift I have.. I draw ^^ and I write sometimes


hmm I guess if i had to choose, Id stick w/ my gift creativity :3 

but maybe explore a different branch...like dance ..I love it so much, i like watching people dance and wish i had enough rhythm to do it myself  


But if really wanta shake things up...
I would say intelligence .. but theres always a fine line between intelligence and insanity..

my cousin and his father were very bright, one was going to school to be an engineer the other a doctor... and then one day.. schizophernia claimed them both..

its very sad... had such a bright future..only to have mental illness rob them of it..


So... im okay w/ my current level intelligence.

Although, I know this isn't always the case.... if fate would allow me to be bright beyond measure w/ out the chance of going bat sheet crazy ..then I'd obviously side w/ intelligence hands down.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Creative.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Creative

considering, i'm already creative, and I am not athletic nor am I intelligent...


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

Creative.

As long as I'm happy, I'd be anything (including maybe a little selfish & narcissistic :U))


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I envy those who are creative so yeah, I got to go with creative on this one.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Intelligent. Being exceptionally smart would allow me to gain mental dominance over my peers in a school or work environment. School work would be easy and I could actually impress people with my number crunching ability for example. That might sound superficial, but it's all part of my desire to have power over my peers. Intelligence would make things that require intellectual power in everyday life easier too.

Being creative takes more effort than intelligence too. To prove creativity, you need to take the time needed to create something. Intelligence is proved by tests and reasoning ability and such. It all flows together, if that makes sense.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm lacking intelligence sooo...intelligence.


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Creative


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

While intelligence and creative are supposedly more highly valued if you ask people, I don't think they'd gain me anything. Being more intelligent just means I can figure out more stuff alone. If I'm more athletic I can find jogging and biking partners and enjoy many outdoor activities to a greater extent than I do now. If you get in to competitions for something you'll also meet more people and in some cases get paid very well just for being more athletic than the average person.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I'm pretty creative and decently intelligent already. I'd like being more athletic and do some crazy Assassin's Creed style parkour. Just climb up a wall like this guy LOL:






Except in reality, I would feel like an idiot even trying and probably look like a douche instead like the one from the Office hahaha:


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

D: All three of the above. I've been working my *** off trying to make that a reality.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Creative...
being smart seems like it'd be a pain.


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

Fairykins said:


> Intelligence = sadness.
> 
> Creativity = inspiration + invention


Inventions require a lot of intelligence.

I'd never choose creativity over intelligence. Creativity is nothing without intelligence. Unless you want to be an artist and you have that level of skill where you are good with a pencil or paintbrush.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Fairykins said:


> Intelligence = sadness.


That sadly also tends to be the truth of the matter. There's probably a reason why the saying that exists is "ignorance is bliss". Without knowing truths, or understanding various perspectives, one can believe anything. In that belief there is a blind hope and optimism, if one cannot comprehend the more realistic, yet ugly (for a lack of better word), sides of life. However with understanding, comes a wider perspective, but through it also the inability to "enjoy" or experience things at face value by seeing the essence of whatever issue at hand. Which makes it a lot harder to relate to other people as well, or explain oneself, reducing the ability to "connect" with others, that many people need.

http://www.thecrimson.com/column/who-what-and-wyatt/article/2013/2/22/Wyatt-depression/

http://brainblogger.com/2014/12/18/...-the-risk-of-depression-and-mental-disorders/

And a bit more humorous twist (well dark humor) lol:

http://www.cracked.com/article_19174_5-unexpected-downsides-high-intelligence.html



rainynights said:


> Inventions require a lot of intelligence.
> 
> I'd never choose creativity over intelligence. Creativity is nothing without intelligence. Unless you want to be an artist and you have that level of skill where you are good with a pencil or paintbrush.


There's supposedly a quote by Albert Einstein where he says, "Creativity is intelligence having fun." Not sure if he actually said that though, it is the internet after all. However, I do tend to agree, whether it was by him or not^^

People often mistake "creativity" for "artistic". In my opinion, they're quite different. Creativity could be attributed to anything that takes imagination, independent of artistic pursuits. So somewhat "visualization" within a visionary skill, to "build" something mentally whether technology, science, music, physical art or anything else which takes "thinking out of the box".

Intelligence itself is also speculative in terms of what constitutes it. People often attribute it only towards, 'math' and 'science', thus computation or memorizing facts. However, understanding is key to both of those. There is also intelligence associated with various other fields of knowledge, such as linguistics, emotional, etc.


----------

